# Can you help me with this, please? It's so confusing!



## milla362@gmail.com (Feb 28, 2015)

This 25-year-old female was admitted at 38 weeks gestation for induction of labor due to mild pre-eclampsia.The patient failed to dilate during medical induction.The decision was made to perform a cesarean section.What was the principal diagnosis?


----------



## ObGynCPC0910 (Mar 2, 2015)

ICD-9 Chapter 11 guidelines for coding delivery say "...If the reason for the admission/encounter was unrelated to the condition resulting in the cesarean delivery, the condition related to the reason for the admission/encounter should be selected as the principal diagnosis, even if a cesarean was performed."  Based on this, I would use 642.41 Mild or unspecified pre-eclampsia, with delivery; then code 661.03 Primary uterine inertia (failure of cervical dilation), etc. after. Hope this helps.


----------



## milla362@gmail.com (Mar 2, 2015)

It did help! Thank you so much !


----------

